# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Grüner Tee

## Harald

Liebe Interessierte,

wie hinlänglich bekannt enthält der Grüne Tee zahlreiche Polyphenole, die sogenannten Katechine. Ein enthaltenes  sehr wirksames Nahrungsmolekühl davon ist das Epigallokatechin-3-Gallat oder EGCG also ein Molekühl, welches dazu beitragen kann das invasive Wachstum von Blutgefäßen bei Krebszellen zu stören.
Meine praktische Frage lautet:
1) Wenn ich grünen Tee zubereite, innerhalb welcher Zeit muß er getrunken werden um seine optimale Wirkung zu entfalten und
2) Entfaltet er die gleiche Wirkung wenn ich am nächsten Tag mit dem gleichen Teekraut nochmals mir Tee zubereite oder verliert der Tee nach seiner ersten Zubereitung bereits seine volle Wirkung?

Liebe Grüße und besten Dank
Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

kürzlich fand sich auf SPIEGEL online eine interessante Geschichte über grünen Tee:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...593672,00.html
Damit dürfte Deine erste Frage beantwortet sein. Du kochst Dir Deinen Tagesvorrat und trinkst ihn im Laufe des Tages, das meiste davon dann wohl kalt.
Vor einiger Zeit hörte ich im Fernsehen einen Tee-Experten über grünen Tee sprechen. Er sagte, dass man ihn zubereiten solle wie schwarzen Tee, also mit kochendem Wasser aufbrühen, und nicht das Wasser erst abkühlen lassen. Nur so würden die wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe freigesetzt. Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist, dass der Tee dann sehr bitter schmeckt; ich lasse das Wasser immer sieben Minuten abkühlen.
Trotzdem kann ich Deine zweite Frage nicht beantworten. Grüner Tee ist aber nicht so teuer, dass man dasselbe Kraut mehrfach verwenden müsste.

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Roems

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> kürzlich fand sich auf SPIEGEL online eine interessante Geschichte über grünen Tee:
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...593672,00.html
> Damit dürfte Deine erste Frage beantwortet sein. Du kochst Dir Deinen Tagesvorrat und trinkst ihn im Laufe des Tages, das meiste davon dann wohl kalt.
> Vor einiger Zeit hörte ich im Fernsehen einen Tee-Experten über grünen Tee sprechen. Er sagte, dass man ihn zubereiten solle wie schwarzen Tee, also mit kochendem Wasser aufbrühen, und nicht das Wasser erst abkühlen lassen. Nur so würden die wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe freigesetzt. Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist, dass der Tee dann sehr bitter schmeckt; ich lasse das Wasser immer sieben Minuten abkühlen.
> Trotzdem kann ich Deine zweite Frage nicht beantworten. Grüner Tee ist aber nicht so teuer, dass man dasselbe Kraut mehrfach verwenden müsste.
> 
> Ralf


Als Ergänzung einige Zitate aus dem "hobbythek"-Buch von Jean Pütz u.a.:
"Grüntee guter Qualität kann bis zu fünfmal aufgegossenwerden! Eine längere Unterbrechung beim Aufgießen verschlechtert die Qualität....Viele Teeliebhaber- (ich auch)- schwören darauf, daß der zweite und der  dritte Aufguß besser schmecken als der erste."
Die obige Temperaturangabe wiederspricht der Aussage des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums Heidelberg. Zitat: "Um die positiven Eigenschaften von grünem Tee voll auszunutzen dürfen die Blätter nur mit 60 bis 80°C heißem wasser aufgegossen werden und nicht länger als vier Minuten ziehen. So bleiben die wertvollen Vitamine A,B,C und E erhalten sowie Inhaltsstoffe, die die Bildung von Krebszellen im Körper verhindern helfen."
Nicht immer ist die bittere Medizin auch die wirkungsvollere.
Noch ein Zitat:
_Der erste Aufguß für den Gechmack.
Der zweite Aufguß für den Genuß.
Der dritte Aufguß für das Auge.
Der vierte Aufguß für die Entspannung.
(Chinesische Volksweisheit!)_

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo,
seit Jahren trinke ich grünen Tee. Leider hat er mich nicht vor dem PCA bewahrt! aber vielleicht ist mein 1 Liter-Konsum zum Frühstück auch zu wenig ??. Sei es wie es sei, aber PCA ist in Japan bei weitem nicht so verbreitet wie in USA und Europa. Leider habe ich aus dem Spiegel-Artikel nicht entnehmen können welche Grünteesorte zu diesem phantastischem Ergebnis geführt hat! Japanischer (und hier gibt es -wie in anderen Ländern- auch wieder viele Sorten), Grüntee aus China, Indien, oder von sonstwo. Auf keinen Fall würde ich einen diagnostizierten PCA mit Grüntee bekämpfen.
Gruss Sigi

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,

sorry, Ralf, aber ich muss Dich ausnahmsweise korrigieren. Ich bin ein Fan von Grünem Tee und trinke ihn seit Jahren, jeden Tag. Ich habe mir die Zubereitung in China mehrmals vorführen lassen. Einmal in Shanghai fast zwei Stunden. Die Asiaten haben ganz sicher die größten Erfahrungen. Wer sonst? Nur das Wichtigste:
- Gr. Tee sollte immer frisch aufgebrüht werden. Keine Thermoskannen verwenden.
- mit welcher Wassertemperatur der Tee zubereitet wird, hängt von der Teesorte ab. Die Temperatur ist meist zwischen 50 und 80 Grad. Wasser nicht nach Gefühl abkühlen lassen, sondern Thermometer verwenden.  
- keine Teebeutel nehmen. Die Teeblätter müssen lose in der Teekanne sein.    Die Teekanne sollte möglichst aus Steingut sein. 
- die Preise für Gr. Tee sind wie für Wein. Ein guter Tee kostet auch entsprechend. Dafür kann man dann dasselbe "Kraut" mehrmals verwenden.
- der EGCG-Gehalt in Gr. Tees ist unterschiedlich. Japanischer Tee hat meist einen höheren Gehalt als chinesischer. z.B. Sencha-Uchiyama oder Gyokuro. Man sollte auch ab und zu mal die Teesorte wechseln.
- für die Zubereitung nehme ich kein Leitungswasser, sondern Mineralwasser aus der Flasche. Ohne Kohlensäure. Der Tee schmeckt dann viel besser.

Hinweise zum Gr. Tee sind enthalten im Buch: "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" von R. Béliveau. Zu empfehlen ist auch das Buch "Grüner Tee für Gesundheit und Vitalität" von Dr. Jörg Zittlau. Im "Das Antikrebs-Buch" von Servan-Schreiber steht:    
"Damit die Katechine freigesetzt werden, muss der Tee länger ziehen, mindestens 5 bis 8 Minuten, besser noch 10 Minuten.
Empfohlene Verwendung: 2 Gramm Tee 10 Minuten in einer Teekanne ziehen lassen und im Lauf der nächsten Stunde trinken (nach einer Stunde verschwinden die Polyphenole); sechs Tassen am Tag." 

Im Forum wurde aber schon öfters über Gr. Tee geschrieben und diskutiert. Ggf. nachlesen. 

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Manfred und Helmut,

danke für die Aufklärung! Ich trinke bisher nachmittags meine drei Tassen Grüntee mit abgekühltem Leitungswasser und weiß nur, dass meine Frau den Tee von einem Versender auf Sylt bezieht, einem Friesen also. Wo der ihn herbekommt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - meine (gerade befragte) bessere Hälfte meint, er käme aus China. Zeit also zum Wechseln!



> Auf keinen Fall würde ich einen diagnostizierten PCA mit Grüntee bekämpfen.


Fehlt da das Wort "einzig"? Dann würde ich zustimmen!



> Im Forum wurde aber schon öfters über Gr. Tee geschrieben und diskutiert. Ggf. nachlesen.


Ja, im Forumextrakt => Ernährung => Grüner Tee!

Ralf

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Richtigstellung zu meinem Beitrag von gestern:
- für die Zubereitung des Tees nehme ich kein Leitungswasser sondern stilles Wasser (Quellwasser) aus Glasflaschen (keine Plastikflaschen). 

Lasst es Euch schmecken!
Grüße
Helmut

----------


## SabiMa

Hallo!

Also ich trinke das Tee, egal was für eine nicht länger als 4 Stunden. Meine Oma hat mir das beigebracht, weil dann der Tee genau umgekehrt auswikt. Also ich mache mir immer kleinere Portionen und dann trinke ich das innerhalb von 4 Stunden.

----------


## WinfriedW

Unsere Zeitung schreibt heute unter der Überschrift _"Grüner Tee kann schaden"_ folgendes:

_"Ein Sprung nach vorn: Vor zehn Jahren konnten nur 30 Prozent der Patienten mit Dickdarmkrebs «geheilt» werden (was heißt: Fünf Jahre danach lebten sie noch). Oder: Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs galt einst als unheilbar - heutzutage leben zehn Prozent der Patienten auch noch in fünf Jahren"._

Anders ausgedrückt, fünf Jahre nach der Erstdiagnose sind 90% der Patienten mit Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs tot. Die anderen 10% sind per Definition geheilt. Wenn das kein Fortschritt ist.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Ich muss bis zur Heilung übrigens auch nur noch ein Jahr durchhalten.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

Unsere Zeitung schreibt weiter: 

_"Wer schwer krank ist, wünscht sich die beste Medizin. Aber viele Patienten wollen sich auch selbst Gutes tun. Also greifen sie zu Vitaminpräparaten oder pflanzlichen Mitteln. Oftmals haben diese gar keine Wirkung, sagt Markus Horneber. Er leitet am Klinikum die Arbeitsgruppe «Biologische Krebstherapie», die sich mit der Frage beschäftigt, wie es sich auswirkt, wenn Patienten zusätzliche Mittel nehmen. Manchmal kann das auch ein Fehler sein - zwei Beispiele: Wenn man während einer Strahlentherapie Vitamin E nimmt, kann das dazu führen, dass nicht nur gesunde Zellen besser geschützt sind, sondern auch kranke. Folge: «Es gibt hier mehr Rückfälle.» Achtung auch bei grünem Tee; er enthält Stoffe, die die Wirkung mancher Medikamente hemmen"._

Das scheint mir ein ernst zu nehmendes Thema zu sein. Ich hatte dies bezüglich gerade letzte Woche ein Gespräch mit dem Oberarzt der hiesigen onkologischen Ambulanz. Es ist offensichtlich so, dass Grüner Tee die Wirkung bestimmter Medikamente herabsetzt und dies bezügliche Forschung in den Anfängen steckt.

Stellt sich die Frage, welche Männer unter Therapie von Grünem Tee profitieren und wer es besser darauf verzichten sollte.

Den ganzen Artikel findet ihr *hier*.

WW

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

zum Grünen Tee schreibt die Onkologen Frau Dr. Jutta Hübner in Ihrem Kompedium "Komplementäre Onkologie":

*Kontraindikationen

Kontraindikationen für den moderaten Genuss von Grünem Tee liegen nicht vor.

Bewertung (Auszugsweise):

Das Trinken von Grünem Tee ist für Tumorpatienten grundsätzlich zu empfehlen. Der Einsatz von Extrakten, besonders in höherer Dosierung, sollte bis zum Vorliegen weiterer Untersuchungen unterbleiben.*

Es scheint eine Frage der Dosis zu sein. Wie immer gilt der Spruch:

"Alles Übertriebene taugt nichts!"

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Generell meinte Frau Dr. Hübner in ihrem Vortrag vor unserer Gruppe, dass auch komplementäre Mittel aus der Naturmedizin kontraproduktive Wirkungen bei bestimmten Therapien haben können.

----------


## WinfriedW

@BurgerH

Es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass in das Buch "Komplementäre Onkologie" von Frau Dr. Jutta Hübner wirklich alle, insbesondere die neuesten Erkenntnisse eingeflossen sind.

Hierzu auch *dieses*. Es scheint doch wohl gesichert zu sein, dass Grüner Tee mit Bortezomid wechselwirkt und zwar so, dass es die Wirkung des Medikaments kompensiert.

Wie ist es mit anderen Zytostataika? Ohne Studien wissen wir nichts!

WW

----------


## Pinguin

*Wie auch immer*

Es ist auf jeden Fall doch irgendwie enttäuschend, wenn diese Fakten, wenn auch möglicherweise nur in beschränktem Umfang, zutreffen sollten. Schon mein Vater als Lebensmittelchemiker trank vor über 65 Jahren aus Überzeugung nur Mate Tee, während meine Frau seit über 30 Jahren auf eben diesen grünen Tee schwört. Ich werde es ihr schonend beibringen müssen.

*"Wer eine gute, verständige und schöne Frau sucht, sucht nicht eine, sondern drei"*
(Oscar Wilde)

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Harald,

Du brauchst Deine liebe Frau nicht zu verunsichern, denn sie trinkt den Tee, um nicht in die Situation zu kommen, eine Chemo zu benötigen. Winfrieds Hinweis bezog sich auf die Kombination von grünem Tee und Chemo.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich habe beim KID angerufen und folgende Auskunft erhalten:

Es gibt tatsächlich eine vorklinische Studie aber nur im Labor und Tiermodell aus 01/2009, die darauf hindeutet, dass grüner Tee die Wirkung von Bortezumid aufhebt!

Ich frage mich nur, welcher Prostatakrebspatient überhaupt Bortezumid erhält.

Generell meint der KID, der nur geprüfte und Evidenz basierte Informationen herausgibt, dass grüner Tee als reines Lebensmittel einzustufen ist, weil es keine Studien zu seiner Wirksamkeit gibt.

Es gibt weder positive noch negative Beweise für seine Wirksamkeit. Auf die mögliche Schadstoffbelastung bei Importen wird ausdrücklich hingewiesen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Pinguin

*Entwarnung*

Hallo Knut, hallo Hansjörg, es ist sicher richtig, dass weder meine Frau noch ich jemals irgendwelche Arzneimittel aus der Medikamentenkiste Chemo verabreicht bekommen haben. Es geht bei meiner Frau lediglich um Blutdruck senkende und Hashimoto steuernde Medikamente, während ich seit März 2007 außer täglich reichlich Rotwein keine den PK beeinflussende Mittelchen mehr zu mir nehme. Ich hoffe, dass das noch eine Weile ausreicht. Anfang kommender Woche würde ich dann nach über 4 Wochen Pause mal wieder alle sinnvollen Blutwerte ermitteln lassen.

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo,
> 
> Es gibt weder positive noch negative Beweise für seine Wirksamkeit. Auf die mögliche Schadstoffbelastung bei Importen wird ausdrücklich hingewiesen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Hansjörg Burger
> Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.


Hallo Grün-Tee-Interessierte

Nachfolgender Artikel ist interessant. 

Artikel vom 30. 04. 2004 

*Wie grüner Tee das Tumorzellwachstum hemmt* 
Teatime ist gesund! 
Dr. Petra Plößer April 2004 - 

Wie grüner Tee das Wachstum von Krebszellen hemmen kann, untersuchten Wissenschaftler an der Kyushu Universität in Fukuoka, Japan. Sie identifizierten einen Rezeptor auf der Oberfläche von Krebszellen, der mit einem der Hauptbestandteile in grünem Tee, dem so genannten EGCG, wechselwirkt. Epidemiologische Studien und zahlreiche Tierversuche haben gezeigt, dass grüner Tee eine gewisse Schutzwirkung gegenüber Lungen-, Brust- und Prostatakrebs sowie anderen Tumoren hat. Grüner Tee wirkt auch vorbeugend gegen Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen. 

Epigallocatechin-3-gallat (kurz: EGCG) gehört zur Stoffgruppe der Catechine und bildet den Hauptbestandteil in grünem Tee. Pro 100 Gramm grünen Tees sind 9 bis 13 Gramm EGCG enthalten. EGCG besitzt eine starke antioxidative Wirkung und verhindert, dass für Oxidation empfindliche Stoffe durch freie Radikale zerstört werden. EGCG schützt diese Stoffe, indem es die freien Radikale abfängt. Japanische Forscher identifizierten ein Protein auf der Oberfläche von menschlichen Krebszellen, an das EGCG ankoppelt. Dabei handelt es sich um den so genannten Laminin-Rezeptor, der von Tumorzellen verstärkt gebildet wird. Das Team um Tachibana behandelte Tumorzellen von Lungenkrebspatienten mit ECGC und beobachtete, dass sich das Wachstum der Zellen deutlich verlangsamte. Der Laminin-Rezeptor macht die Tumorzellen gegenüber EGCG empfindlich: dockt EGCG an den Rezeptor, werden in der jeweiligen Zelle Reaktionen ausgelöst, die deren Wachstum hemmen. Die Wechselwirkung zwischen EGCG und Rezeptor untersuchten die Forscher mit der so genannten Oberflächen-Plasmon-Resonanz-Technik. Wie EGCG das Wachstum der Krebszellen hemmt, ist noch nicht bekannt. Interessant ist aber, dass an diesen Laminin-Rezeptor auch Prionen binden, jene krankhaft veränderten Eiweißmoleküle, die BSE und die Creutzfeldt-Jakob-Krankheit auslösen.

Quelle: Hirofumi Tachibana, Kiyoshi Koga, Yoshinori Fujimura, Koji Yamada A receptor for green tea polyphenol EGCG, Nature Structural & Molecular Biology 11, 380 - 381 (01 Apr 2004)

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Auch dieser Artikel zum Thema Grüntee ist interessant; allerdings habe ich seit 2005 nichts wieder darüber gelesen. Die weiteren Forschungsvorhaben scheinen, wie viele andere, an fehlenden Geldmitteln zu leiden. Nach meiner Kenntnis kann die unkontrollierte Einnahme von größeren Mengen ECGC ausgesprochen schädlich sein.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

__________________________________________________  _____________

*Grüntee schützt vor Prostatakrebs*

URL: http://focus.msn.de/hps/fol/newsausg...e.htm?id=14055 
| 29.04.05 |

Pflanzenstoffe aus grünem Tee bewahren Risiko-Patienten vor Prostata-Krebs. Italienische Mediziner konnten mit einem Wirkstoff aus grünem Tee verhindern, dass sich bei Patienten mit einer Prostata-Krebs-Vorstufe tatsächlich ein Tumor entwickelte. Sie hatten den Männern täglich 600 Milligramm Catechine verabreicht. Das sind Pflanzenstoffe aus der Gruppe der Flavonoide, die Pflanzen vor Krankheiten schützen.

Die Catechin-Mischung enthielt zu 50 Prozent EGCG (Epigallo-Catechingallat). Dieser Stoff löst den Zelltod von Prostata-Tumor-Zellen aus, lässt aber gesunde Zellen unbeschadet. EGCG kommt in grünem, aber nicht in schwarzem Tee vor. Die Catechine gehen bei der Fermentation zu schwarzem Tee verloren.

An der Studie in Parma nahmen 62 Patienten mit einer fortgeschrittenen Veränderung der Prostata teil, einer so genannten intra-epithelialen Prostata-Neoplasie. Normalerweise entwickeln ein Drittel solcher Patienten innerhalb eines Jahres ein Prostata-Karzinom. Von den 32 Studien-Teilnehmern, die Catechine aus grünem Tee einnahmen, war nach einem Jahr nur einer an einem Prostata-Karzinom erkrankt. In der 30-köpfigen Vergleichsgruppe, die ein Placebo bekommen hatten, waren es dagegen neun Männer.

Die tägliche Catechin-Dosis entsprach etwa derjenigen Menge, die in zehn bis 20 Tassen grünem Tee enthalten ist, erklärte Studienleiter Saverio Bettuzzi bei der Vorstellung der Studie auf einem Krebskongreß in Anaheim in den USA.

Quelle: Ärzte Zeitung

----------


## RuStra

> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> Auch dieser Artikel zum Thema Grüntee ist interessant;


... und hier gibts im fulltext ein ausführliches, aktuelles Review aus letztem Monat zum Thema 

*Green tea and prostate cancer*

----------


## RolandE

Also, wenn Euch der grüne Tee nach langem Ziehen zu bitter schmeckt, meine eigene Erfahrung:
ich füge frischen Ingwer (sehr klein gehackt), manchmal noch Koreander und /oder Chilli hinzu. mir schmeckt es gut und der bittere Geschmack ist fort.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Grüner Tee plus Betablocker ist riskant
*



> Grüner Tee gilt als besonders gesund. Wer jedoch Betablocker einnimmt, sollte damit vorsichtig sein. Es kann zu Wechselwirkungen kommen.
> 
> Verschiedene Lebensmittel und Getränke sind nicht sinnvoll, wenn Medikamente eingenommen werden. So ist beispielsweise bekannt, dass Alkohol die Wirkung von Antidepressiva und Blutdrucksenkern gefährlich erhöhen kann oder in Zusammenhang mit Schmerzmitteln die Leber besonders stark belasten. Grapefruits machen manche Arzneimittel wirkungslos, etwa Blutdrucksenker. Forscher der Universität Tokio haben jetzt herausgefunden, dass auch grüner Tee riskante Wechselwirkungen eingeht.


Bitte, *hier weiterlesen.*

*"Es ist besser, zu genießen und zu bereuen, als zu bereuen, dass man nicht genossen hat"*
(Giovanni Boccaccio)

Gruß Harald

----------


## django3

Grüner Tee ist das beste Wundermittel überhaupt. Fühle mich danach immer viel aktiver und wacher

----------


## Hartmut S

Grüner Tee scheint für gesunde Menschen gesund zu sein.
Das ist das Geheimnis vieler Ärzte, die in der Regel ein langes Leben haben.

Da gibt es dann noch den Wein, der die Stressfreiheit beschert,
die Thai Ginsengwurzel,  den Krill und das rote Reismehl, welches alle Krankheiten besiegt.

Fazit: ich setze den grünen Tee einmal auf meine Gourmet  Liste,
aber nur mit `nem Schuss Rum dazu.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Lapacho

Guck mal,

Http://www.krebshilfe.de/startseite/...ten-hilft.html

Weil wir gerade beim Tee sind.
Den gibt's sogar als Arzneitee

http://www.bad-heilbrunner.de/teesor...ngwer-tee.html

Gruß
Sepp

----------


## buschreiter

Im Übrigen würde mir seitens des Strahlenarztes nahegelegt, während der Bestrahlung und auch die Wochen danach auf grünen Tee zu verzichten. Man wolle ja freie Radikale haben und nicht vernichten...da wäre grüner Tee kontraproduktiv. Scheint ja doch was dran zu sein, oder?

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Buschreiter,*
jetzt könnte ich rhetorisch fragen wie hat er das denn begründet, und es dann auch gleich beantworten Kraft seines Amtes. Dies hat sehr wenig mit evidenzbasierter Medizin zu tun, sondern mehr mit Glauben und Hoffen und einer festen Meinung als Ersatz für Wissen.

*Die Fakten:*
Die Studienlage ist nicht eindeutig. Untersuchungen an echten Menschen sind rar. Die Studien die durchgeführt wurden haben selten einen negativen Effekt, meist einen neutralen und des Öfteren auch einen positiven, verstärkenden Effekt gefunden. Dr. DAdamo hat es in seinem Blog mal so zusammengefasst:




> *Conclusion*
> There are only three presently known examples in which an agent classifiable as an antioxidant [Vitamin-E] has been shown to decrease effectiveness of radiation or chemotherapy in vivo. The vast majority of both in vivo and in vitro studies have shown enhanced effectiveness of standard cancer therapies or a neutral effect on drug action.


*Fazit:*
Abgesehen davon, dass zu viel immer schlecht ist, denke ich man darf grünen Tee auch während einer Strahlentherapie bedenkenlos genießen. Ansonsten sich gesund ernähren, Stichwort Mediterrane Ernährung, und nicht versuchen einen ungesunden Lebenswandel durch Nahrungsergänzungen zu kompensieren.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Do antioxidants interfere with radiation therapy for cancer?

----------


## buschreiter

> *Fazit:*
> Abgesehen davon, dass zu viel immer schlecht ist, denke ich man darf grünen Tee auch während einer Strahlentherapie bedenkenlos genießen. Ansonsten sich gesund ernähren, Stichwort Mediterrane Ernährung, und nicht versuchen einen ungesunden Lebenswandel durch Nahrungsergänzungen zu kompensieren.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *[1]:* Do antioxidants interfere with radiation therapy for cancer?


Diesem Fazit kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Bitte beachten.
http://www.gruenertee.de/pestizide/

Mein Zahnarzt lebt noch . . .
Er hat aber auch kein Krebs.
Ich habe den tee von meiner Liste gestrichen.
Er schmeckt nicht mit Rum.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss hartmut

----------


## buschreiter

> Bitte beachten.
> http://www.gruenertee.de/pestizide


Deswegen ausschließlich in Deutschland geprüfte Bioqualität!

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja klar, dass ist natürlich Werbung für den Shop.
Du solltest ja auch nur das Negative aus dem Shop lesen . . *g*
Lieber Buschie, pass ein wenig auf . . . . 
Ich habe den "Grünen Tee" wieder aus meiner Liste gestrichen.
Das ist wohl nur etwas für "Gesunde".

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## buschreiter

War ernst gemeint...bestelle selber dort  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Hartmut S

ok, dann mach' es!
der internet-shop scheint wenigstens ehrlich zu sein.
vielleicht meldet sich lowroad noch mal, mit/in  "deutscher schrift  :L&auml;cheln: 
denn der hat mehr ahnung, als wir alle zusammen.

gruss hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe den "Grünen Tee" wieder aus meiner Liste gestrichen.
> Das ist wohl nur etwas für "Gesunde".


Lieber Hartmut

Es scheint mir lächerlich, Grüntee nicht mehr zu konsumieren,
weil da einige Schadstoffe drin nachweisbar seien,wie in wohl 
jedem anderen Nahrungsmittel auch, zumal auch der Tabak
deiner Raucherwaren kaum in geprüfter Bioqualität vorliegt
und zudem bei der Verglimmung Schadstoffe im Übermass
produziert.

Genügend mit Rum verdünnt, ist Grüntee im übrigen ganz 
schmackhaft,

findet
Konrad,
der erst in diesen Tagen die halbvolle  Jamaika-Rumbuddel geleert
hat, die er vor viereinhalb Jahren mal aus einer Umzugskiste
rausgegraben hatte. Rückschlüsse auf meinen Grünteeverbrauch
sind zulässig ;-)

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad!

Dein Stateman, zu diesem Thema, freut mich!

Ich verteufel den grünen Tee ja nicht.
Mein Zahnarzt (56) lebt noch.

Ich verzehre den Tee nicht mehr, rauche lieber eine "giftige" Zigarette, damit ich auf meinen Gift Label komme.
Ohne diese Substanzen könnte der Mensch gar nicht leben.

Der originale Jamaica-Rum hat 80 %.
Du solltest etwas niedrigeres genießen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss vom Capitano

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der originale Jamaica-Rum hat 80 %.
> Du solltest etwas niedrigeres genießen


Rechne, Capitano, rechne!

Wenn ich auf neun Teile Grüntee einen Teil 80%iges kippe,
bleiben in dem Gesöff noch 8% Alk. Da ist jede Flasche des
in diesem Forum als Allheilmittel gepriesenen Rotweines
stärker. Weniger starkem Rum wird das Wasser schon vor dem
Abfüllen beigemischt, man würde also, um dasselbe 8%-Gesöff
zu erhalten, ein grösseres Volumen dem Grüntee beifügen.

Im übrigen ist ja nun die Flasche leer, und ich werde wohl 
oder übel auf Gin umsteigen müssen, der ebenfalls noch aus 
dieser alten Umzugskiste stammt.
Bei mir verdunstet Hochprozentiges eher, als dass ich es trinke.
Muss ich nun Alkoholdämpfe in der Wohnung fürchten?

Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS: Um zum Thema Nahrungsergänzungen zurückzukommen:
Wachholderbeeren und deren Destillat sind ganz bestimmt
sehr gesundheitsfördernd. Es muss ja irgendeinen Grund geben, 
warum sich die Menschheit Gin und Jenever antut.

----------


## uwes2403

1 Teil Rum auf 9 Teile Tee ?

Du musst definitiv Dein Mischungsverhältnis überprüfen :-)

Schönen Gruß

Uwe (der aber lieber Bier als hochprozentiges trinkt....außer Rum im Tee im Winter...aber nicht 9:1)

----------


## Hvielemi

> 1 Teil Rum auf 9 Teile Tee ?
> 
> Du musst definitiv Dein Mischungsverhältnis überprüfen


Wie das?
Würde ich den Tee statt 9:1 auf 1:1 mit Rum verdünnen, wäre das 
resultierende Gesöff nur lauwarm statt heiss, wie ich es gerne mag.
Die Gesamtmenge Alk wäre aber die Gleiche geblieben:
Auf vier Jahre eine halbe Flasche Rum. 
Die Überprüfung würde wohl ergeben, dass das ungesund wenig sei ...

----------


## Hartmut S

oh je, lieber konrad,
da kommt freude auf . . .
du sprichst von einen Rum-Verschnitt. Keinen echten rum aus jameika.

du bist der mathematiker.
hau noch einmal alles mit dem echten rum in einen topf, und dann rechne . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 
http://www.uwenowak.de/humor/mathewitze.xhtml

das einzige, was ich mir zusätzlich antue, ist der preiselbeersaft, weil er eine natürliche AB wirkung hat.
Krill und den granatapfel hatte ich bereits von meiner liste getrichen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, ich spreche von echtem Jamaika-Rum, overproof, also unverdünnt,
was allerdings nicht den von dir kolportierten 80% entspricht, sondern
den 73%, mit der der Rum aus der Distille fliesst.
Inländer, mit Industriealk auf 87%  verschnitten, würde ich mir nicht antun
wollen. Wie ich eben feststelle im Net, muss meine 'Captain Morgan'-Flasche
über zehn Jahre alt geworden sein: Seit 2005 wird kein Morgan-overproof
mehr abgefüllt. Jetzt wird alles runtergewässert auf 37% und weniger.
Ich hatte seinerzeit die höchstprozentige Flasche echten Rums taxfree besorgt, 
um auf mehrtägigen Skitouren in Lappland nicht unnötig Wasser mitschleppen 
zu müssen (umgefüllt in ein 10cl-PET-Fläschchen).
Grüntee mischt man bei solchen Gelegenheiten auch nicht zuhause mit Wasser, 
sondern erst am Lagerfeuer.

Apropos NEM: 
Manche Männer schwören darauf, täglich Tomatenpulver runterzuwürgen. 
Ich hab daraus in Lappland einen feinen Sugo zubereitet.
Aber damit fehlt wohl das Heroische im K(r)ampf gegen den Krebs.

Freunde, esst abwechslungsreich! Damit bekommt ihr das, was ihr braucht.

Prost! und guten Appetit!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Hier* - erfahrt Ihr, wo wie viel Alkohol enthalten ist. 

*"Lachen bricht alle Widerstände"*
(Mark Twain)

Na, denn man Prost!

----------


## Hartmut S

na ja . . .
ich hatte meinen rum direkt aus jamaica mitgebracht, als wir dort 6 wochen in trelawny, und umgebung hausten.
brigitte mochte diese *braune* brühe nicht.
ansonsten gebe ich dem meistro echt.
du scheints mehr erfahrungen mit alkohol zu haben, als ich, der gelegenheitstrinker *g*
strohrum wäre eine gute alternative zum echten rum.
übrigens: kann man rum genauso lange lagern wie wisky?
verliert er da nicht an geschmack, und schmeckt etwas bitter?
kippt er da nicht um, und man wird vom viertel glas besope`?  :L&auml;cheln: 

_gesendet von meinem Netbook
_

----------

